# 4 TROMBAS MARÍTIMAS EM SIMULTÂNEO (Pula - Croácia) - FENÔMENO RARO



## ELJICUATRO (25 Jun 2013 às 16:11)

Esta 2ªFeira (24 Junho 2013) à noite formou-se ao largo da costa de Pula (Sul da Croácia), 4 trombas de água em simultâneo perfeitamente alinhadas !!!!

Foto impressionante   :







Cmps a todos os membros do fórum,


----------



## Cenomaniano (25 Jun 2013 às 18:24)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Esta 2ªFeira (24 Junho 2013) à noite formou-se ao largo da costa de Pula (Sul da Croácia), 4 trombas de água em simultâneo perfeitamente alinhadas !!!!
> 
> Foto impressionante   :




A foto está muito boa mas um olhar atento conta 3 "trombas" e não 4 (a da direita é o reflexo da 1ª no vidro)!


----------



## blade (25 Jun 2013 às 18:31)

Cenomaniano disse:


> A foto está muito boa mas um olhar atento conta 3 "trombas" e não 4 (a da direita é o reflexo da 1ª no vidro)!



Eu nem me dei ao trabalho de mexer a imagem po lado por isso só vi 3 XD depois ao mexer sim vi 4 mas a última é o reflexo de certeza absoluta


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jun 2013 às 22:09)

A mim não parece que seja refelxo. Mas de qualquer das maneiras, a imagem está muito boa!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2013 às 22:28)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A mim não parece que seja refelxo. Mas de qualquer das maneiras, a imagem está muito boa!



É reflexo... Se reparares, o que está dentro do rectângulo vermelho é o que está reflectido no vidro, mas invertido lateralmente (devido ao reflexo):





Mas sim, de facto é uma imagem fenomenal


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2013 às 22:28)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A mim não parece que seja refelxo. Mas de qualquer das maneiras, a imagem está muito boa!



Nitidamente um reflexo, aliás  basta olhar para a zona imediatamente abaixo da tromba de água, o próprio terreno e casas reflectem-se no vidro... e a parte mais à direita da foto está baça na  imagem, provocada pelo vidro...


----------



## nelson972 (25 Jun 2013 às 22:34)

Há mais relatos ou imagens deste trio?

É que pode ser a mesma tromba de água numa imagem composta, por exemplo, acompanhando o avanço da mesma


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2013 às 22:51)

nelson972 disse:


> Há mais relatos ou imagens deste trio?
> 
> É que pode ser a mesma tromba de água numa imagem composta, por exemplo, acompanhando o avanço da mesma



Mais uma foto :







http://www.redditpics.com/yesterdays-waterspouts-in-pula-croatia,1831421/

Não são impossíveis os os três funis, mas também pode de facto ter sido uma sequência de imagens da evolução da  mesma tromba, a meu ver, em deslocação da esquerda para a direita...ou o inverso...


----------



## nelson972 (25 Jun 2013 às 23:25)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma foto :



*Parece-me* um crop da anterior.  Se forem os 3 funis, é um apanhado espectacular!  

Mas não encontro outras referências a esse evento.  (ainda).

O google encontrou isto por mim :  https://www.facebook.com/pages/International-Centre-For-Waterspout-Research/346632722024966


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Jun 2013 às 23:35)

Há quem diga que eram 6...
Aqui fica a imagem:




Fonte: http://weather-photos.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=469


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2013 às 11:07)

Posso estar enganado mas esta foto parece-me fake, para além do reflexo que elimina logo uma das trombas, as restantes penso que são diferentes fases da mesma tromba de água. .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Jun 2013 às 18:23)

MSantos disse:


> Posso estar enganado mas esta foto parece-me fake, para além do reflexo que elimina logo uma das trombas, as restantes penso que são diferentes fases da mesma tromba de água. .



Boa tarde Caro MSantos,

Espero bem que não seja um fake, pois uma coisa dessas não deve acontecer todos os anos!!!!

Mas além da situação do reflexo que se pode ver perfeitamente no vidro, existem alguns relatos locais de que foram vários vórtices (talvez fossem mais de que os 3 que aparecem nessa foto!!!).

Cmps.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2013 às 01:29)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro MSantos,
> 
> Espero bem que não seja um fake, pois uma coisa dessas não deve acontecer todos os anos!!!!
> 
> ...




Eu não digo que não possa ser verdadeira, porque por vezes ocorrem vários vórtices em simultâneo no mesmo lugar, mas o facto de tentarem enganar a malta com um reflexo faz-me questionar tudo o resto.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Jun 2013 às 02:06)

Snifa disse:


> Nitidamente um reflexo, aliás  basta olhar para a zona imediatamente abaixo da tromba de água, o próprio terreno e casas reflectem-se no vidro... e a parte mais à direita da foto está baça na  imagem, provocada pelo vidro...



Tens razão, nem olhei para o terreno abaixo da tromba


----------

